# 1.8 Turbo running awful past 4 years.. PLEASE HELP



## fh51hfo (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi there everyone...

This is a Golf GTI 1.8T with a AGU engine, this is my brothers car that i have been trying to fix for a while now with no change...

To start with the problem... when you are driven the car any more the 5% throttle and around 2000rpm the car hunts and back fires that bad that it would put you through the window and does not pull out of this on till you back off the throttle...

when you disconnect the airflow meter and the N75 valve the car runs 90% but i think this is with no turbo... but as soon as you plug them back it runs bad again

I could take a video if this would help anyone...

The car at the minute has a stage one re-map and a pipercross ind kit.... other then that its standard...

This is a list of what i have changed to date with no change.....

ECU
Coil packs
Spark plugs
Airflow meter 
N75 Valve
Water temperature sensor
Throttle body
DV
Timing belt
Fuel pressure regulator

Then this is all the thing that i have checked.....

No vacum leaks 
No boost leaks
Turbo 
Actuator

And i also have Vag.com and it brings up no faults recorded on it but i could do some logs if this helps anyone

Could some one give me some ideas

Thanks Aaron


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

shit map :roll:


----------



## fh51hfo (Dec 29, 2005)

I changed the ECU to a standard one with out no change



kazinak said:


> shit map :roll:


----------



## brooksesi (May 8, 2012)

Compression all good? and broadly similar between all cylinders?


----------



## stewbieTT (Jun 23, 2012)

What happens if you just disconnect the MAF on it's own (keep N75 connected). Possibly you still have a bad MAF even though you replaced it - make sure you use a genuine OEM one. 
Also are you sure the N75 is connected correctly/right way round etc? There was one on here last week with the plumbing all wrong :!:


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Compression test, I've heard of a few burnt exhaust valves could make it lumpy at low revs


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

i would re-visit at the maf


----------



## fh51hfo (Dec 29, 2005)

I will get a compression tester tomorrow to make sure all is ok



brooksesi said:


> Compression all good? and broadly similar between all cylinders?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

fh51hfo said:


> when you disconnect the airflow meter and the N75 valve the car runs 90% but i think this is with no turbo... but as soon as you plug them back it runs bad again


Did you only ever disconnect both of these at once, I agree with the above - try the MAF again (on its own)


----------



## fh51hfo (Dec 29, 2005)

Matt B said:


> fh51hfo said:
> 
> 
> > when you disconnect the airflow meter and the N75 valve the car runs 90% but i think this is with no turbo... but as soon as you plug them back it runs bad again
> ...


Thanks you for the replays...

The car runs really bad with one or both of them plugged in.. and i allso thought it was the airflow meter so got another new one last week and made no difference...

any other ideas

Thanks Aaron


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

shouldnt this be in other marques section not mk1?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Do some logs then you can see what is going on.
Did you put a Bosch maf in?


----------



## fh51hfo (Dec 29, 2005)

Matt B said:


> Do some logs then you can see what is going on.
> Did you put a Bosch maf in?


What would you like me to log... Yes it was a Bosch maf...

Thanks everyone for the help


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

fh51hfo said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Do some logs then you can see what is going on.
> ...


Ahh this is where this thread went.

I would look at the very least mass air flow, timing and timing correction factors, throttle position and lambda voltage


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Without wishing to ask the obvious, have you taken it to an 'expert'?

I use expert in inverted commas, as it looks like you've tried all the things they'd suggest anyway.

FWIW, when the MAF went on our Golf V5 (different engine I know) it only caused light stuttering and hesitations at motorway speeds. That may be because it was on its way out rather than completely kapput though.


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

The Agu Golf Gti suffers from an ignition module issue. It's quite common and an easy fix. Without a scan its hard to tell if this is it, but your symptoms are similar.

It's £60 from eurocarparts with discount, worth a scan.

http://www.golfgtiforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=206325.0


----------

